# MAC oil control lotion Review



## MissXXXrae (Mar 5, 2008)

The ultimate no-shine base for oil control. Natural exfoliants help improve texture and clarity. Lightweight and instantly matte, bonds makeup to the skin for fewer touch-ups. Oil-free hydration with natural colloidal minerals and antioxidants. Formulated to keep skin pH-balanced. Use day or night.

I bought this because I have oily skin and at the end of the day my face would always be soo soo oily and i hated it. So i tried this out and it works. the only thing is i do not recomend using this product everyday because it will take out all of the natural oils in your skin and make your skin dry. I noticed today after usin it for a week that my skin wad dry so i am going to try using it every other day or two and see what happens.. I hope this helps somebody out out there.

Shannon


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, I have oily skin, so is it like a primer? Good review.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 5, 2008)

not a primer its just a lotion.. I have dry skin but sometimes in the summer I will use this one t zone areas...


----------



## love2482 (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for posting.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 5, 2008)

nice ! thanks for the review.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the review! Don't forget to add it to our reviews section too!


----------

